# Looking for an autodialer



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

You might want to take a look at burglar alarm panels. Back in the 90's I had one that would call my pager and report what zone was in alarm. I want to say it was an Ademco panel. But most of them should have the capability, even an old used one, for a land line, if available. Cellular modems on newer units I bet.


CMP Ω


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

does the site have access to a wifi network (you can even use a cheap cell and share its wifi) and install a cheap wifi alarm system that only needs a contact closure to send an alarm to remote cell phones


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I would check Ademco. They got bought out but they still make equipment.

For the cost of a landline you can probably do cell.

As others said, look for alarm equipment. After all, it is an alarm.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

I bet that an alarm company will stick a cellular dialer in there if you have them monitor it for you?

Someone will need to get the call no matter what you do right?

I use Viking stuff for this if rolling my own though and they make a decent variety of Elevator Call gear that is reasonable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Lots of ideas here, I will look into them.


I'm not sure about the wifi network, it's a lift station in the middle of a residential neighborhood.


Thank you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You have been a good cow, so look at this beauty- https://www.absoluteautomation.com/usp-dialer-voice-and-pager/


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

They are not as popular now as they once were, but years ago I used to use a lot of autodialers from Raco when building pump panels for lift stations. They were very well suited for that application, lots of options and very reliable. In their hayday, they were what most engineers specified in that industry.


http://www.racoman.com


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've had good luck with Barnett ProTalk's. Easy to use and set-up.

http://www.barnettprotalk.com/


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Check out FleetZoom. I installed one in a pump house and it has been working flawlessly:


https://www.fleetzoom.com/


Super easy to set up, you won't need a landline, and at worst the cost is 360/year as a one-time payment. It includes enough features and ease of configuration / support that the 360/year is well worth it, considering it is like 20 a month for a phone line anyway.


The one thing that caught me off guard, though, is that the system uses 3V+ across a set of dry contacts to the inputs, so you will want to make sure and use a relay for your float circuit so that you don't take out an input on it. I think the cost is around 1k and includes the first year of service.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Dsc le4010 cellular transmitter is under 2 bills. Has 4 dry contact inputs that can be programmed for whatever you want. If you need more inputs, a cheap security panel with a dialer will tie into this transmitter using a simulated landline. 
Monitoring wholesale is about 12 bucks a month total for the cellular service through dsc connect 24 and a central station to handle the phone calls.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Barnett Engineering CV3 is what you want. Don't need a land line and can send alarms via text, voice, or email.

http://www.barnettprotalk.com/Products/B1277/


----------

